# Favorite shotgun - no pics please



## BHP940 (Mar 10, 2019)

Whether for hunting or skeet/trap shooting, what is your favorite shotgun? I have found my Beretta 690 Field III to be my favorite. It comes to the shoulder easily, excellent pattern, nicely balanced and excellent quality.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Browning BPS


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine is half a shotgun. 

J/k don’t have one or ever seen one in person.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Remington 870 Express, 12 gauge.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

My late father-in-law's grandfather's 12 ga. FN Browning A5, originally purchased in the early 1930s and been in the family ever since.

There's a crack in the forestock, but it still shoots great. Super heavy, though. I wouldn't want to lug it around in a field all day long.


----------



## robhkc (Aug 8, 2013)

Browning A5 light 12


----------



## Seven Bacon (Jul 3, 2020)

My late father's Remington 870.


----------



## raidernation (Jul 5, 2021)

Beretta A400


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

Another vote for Remingtons, usually the 870.


----------



## nwlaznik (Feb 1, 2021)

I shoot trap with a Browning Citori Featherlight. Love it. I've got a few trusty Rem 870s in the safe too. All great.


----------



## cleger (Sep 11, 2009)

Browning Auto 5. I have missed many partridges with mine.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

cleger said:


> Browning Auto 5. I have missed many partridges with mine.


Yep. I have my grandfather’s. 


Shawn in VA (USA)


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

870 marine or M2


----------



## BHP940 (Mar 10, 2019)

nwlaznik said:


> I shoot trap with a Browning Citori Featherlight. Love it. I've got a few trusty Rem 870s in the safe too. All great.


I bought my son a Citori 20ga. He loves it but he still likes my Beretta 1200 12ga semi.


----------



## nwlaznik (Feb 1, 2021)

BHP940 said:


> I bought my son a Citori 20ga. He loves it but he still likes my Beretta 1200 12ga semi.


What guy doesn’t enjoy a 12ga semi??? The Citoris handle great but obviously the recoil a bit more manageable with the action absorbing a bunch. They’re all a ton of fun when enjoyed responsibly.


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

Benelli M4, absolute beast.


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Henry AXE 410, lever action, 15" barrel with a side load gate.


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

Mossberg 920 JM

Basically a tuned semi auto shottie.


----------



## BHP940 (Mar 10, 2019)

ugawino said:


> My late father-in-law's grandfather's 12 ga. FN Browning A5, originally purchased in the early 1930s and been in the family ever since.
> 
> There's a crack in the forestock, but it still shoots great. Super heavy, though. I wouldn't want to lug it around in a field all day long.


Love the old Belgian assembled A5’s. My best friend has his grandfather’s gun and she is a beauty.


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

For clay target sports, my Browning Citori 425 is a wonderful gun. I had some minor barrel work done (lengthened the forcing cones), and I had some minor stock fitting done (Tom R. Smith in NW Ohio, in case anyone needs a dynamite stockmaker). All I have to do is make sure my head is down and focus on the target, and poof!

Some day, when the budget allows, I'll find a Perazzi Mirage configured for Sporting Clays. The ones I've tried that belong to fellow shooters have all been lovely guns. Lively, balanced, beautiful.


----------



## Incident (Jan 27, 2014)

Winchester Super X Model I (It's the only one I have at the moment, so favorite by default I suppose)


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

I like my Stoeger coach gun


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

A Boito SxS 12ga coach gun. It's a bloody fearsome thing with stiff loads of BB.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Mossberg 930 spx


----------



## Keihan Chikan (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm not a hunter, and all of my firearms are for use against two-legged predators, rather than four. I'm not a huge proponent of using shotguns for defensive purposes, but if I were going down that route (or visiting, say, Alaska in Spring) the only shotgun I'd consider spending good money on would be the Benelli M4--pistol grip, cerakote finish. The reason I don't own one is because for the price you're coming very close to custom-build AR territory.

Otherwise, every proper gun nut should own one standard 12-gauge pump shotgun, and for most folks it's either going to be a Remington or Mossberg. I've got a pistol-grip Mossy with a recoil-reducing grip, side-saddle and heat shield loaded up with 00 buckshot sitting about a foot from my left knee as I type.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Mossberg. Have two and think they are very well made.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Beretta 1301 tactical


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

870 Police
Citori
Komrad
Super Black Eagle

All for different purposes


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

Benelli M4 w/ Scalarworks mount and Trijicon RMR


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

870 wingmaster. I got one from the 1950s with a gorgeous walnut stock. Action is smooth as butter!


----------



## Orive 8 (Feb 1, 2008)

Haven't had a shotgun in our house for some time. A few weeks ago I picked up a Mossberg 590 Tactical in 20ga. Ghost ring sights, 8 shot tube, and shorter stock. Perfect for myself and my wife. We went with the Mossberg because of the safety placement, it is a more ambi shotgun. My wife shoots shotguns and rifles left-handed and I shoot them right handed.

Between the two of us, I actually think that she has done more defensive shotgun work/training over the years. Haven't shot it yet, but I did pick up a Side Saddle for it.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Remington Wingmaster (at least mine from 1992)


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I fired a friend's new Tavor TS12 last weekend. 15+1 rounds of 12-gauge on tap! Pretty slick bit of kit.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Mossy 590A1.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

For upland game or trap Charles Daly O/U I have a 20ga and 12ga. For waterfowl Benelli Super Black Eagle 3.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Long post. No photos! But a good story!

In 1979, I was 16 years old and had just moved to Arkansas. EVERYONE had a gun. Soooo... I wanted a gun, of course!

I went down to the local department store and bought an H&R Topper 12-ga single-shot, break-action shotgun. I think I paid about $60 - $80 for it. No age restriction. No background check. I paid my money and walked out with it.

I went "hunting" with it in the woods, but never shot a single animal. I did destroy a lot of cans and other inanimate targets. (There's another rather interesting story I can tell about shooting an inanimate object I can tell later.)

A lightweight gun, it kicked like a mule. But, I was 16 years old. What did I care? It was fun!

In 1985, my family's home burned to the ground, and the H&R Topper was lost.

In recent years, I'd occasionally peruse the interwebz to see if I could find one. Most were in very poor condition. But, then.... last month... I found one that looked good on GunsAmerica.com at a dealer in Iowa! For $120! I snatched it up. Paid $50 for shipping to my FFL and $30 for the transfer and background check. $200 to revive a childhood memory!

The gun was in very good shape externally. A couple of nicks on the stock. The case-hardened receiver looked pristine! Love me some case-hardened metal! I looked down the bore of the barrel. Hoo-boy! It looked like it had NEVER been cleaned. So, I cleaned it thoroughly. It turned out to be in decent shape, but not perfect. A bit of pitting on one side (bottom) of the barrel about halfway down. But, still very shootable.

I overpaid for some 12-ga ammo at the local gun store and went to the indoor range (which allows only buckshot or slugs). I fired a round of buckshot. OW! I fired another round... ow, again. Third round... yep... that kicks even more than I remember! Gosh, could it be my 58 year old shoulder vs my 16 year old shoulder? LOL!

Then I tried a slug. Holy crap! It felt like someone smacked me in the shoulder with a 3-lb sledgehammer! Enough of that! I put the shotgun away and got some practice in with my Glock 23.

I went home and immediately purchased a slip-on recoil pad ("Limbsaver"). I also went on the hunt for a 20-ga barrel. One of the cool things about the entry-level H&R Topper shotgun is that it can accept interchangeable barrels. I found a nice one for auction on eBay. Lost the auction. Found another good example and was determined to NOT lose that auction. And, I didn't. $157.

I received the barrel and was pleased with the condition. The exterior shows a tiny bit of evidence of oxidation. The bore is pristine. Next... will it fit the shotgun?? I had read that accessory barrels may need some gunsmithing to get them to fit. I got lucky! This one fit perfectly and locked up tight!

I found some 20-ga ammo online and went back to the range. First, I loaded a 12-ga slug to see how much the recoil pad would help with that. It's still a hell of a thump, but MUCH better. I shot a few more slugs.... and no pain!

Next... let's try the 20-ga barrel. Changing barrels is very easy. One screw. Loaded a 20-ga slug and fired. Oh yeah! Much milder recoil. Still enough of a thump to let you know you're firing a shotgun. But simply far more shoulder-friendly.

I thought it would be cool to recreate my childhood memories during my "mid-life" and during these VERY trying times. A nice distraction. What I did not expect was the pure JOY it has brought to me. I'm SO tickled with this gun. I've got a fair number of guns. NONE of them mean as much to me as this one.

I really wish we could post photos. *What about a link to a video off-site? Is that allowed?*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Remington 1100 bought when I was 18.


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

The Remington I inherited from my grandfather. Lots of scuffs on it which makes it even better.


----------



## Perazzi-man (Oct 14, 2014)

I bird hunted for 40 yrs. In the late 90's I started to compete. I have had most of the better clay target shotguns but w/out a doubt , the best is a Perazzi. I have several. And over 140,000 tournament targets on my record.


----------



## Nilsirl (Jul 11, 2013)

Remington 870. Used mostly for occosional trap shooting but has been super reliable and glad to have it around if ever needed for home defense.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

Kreighoff K80 Pro Sporter 32" for skeet.
Blazer F3 Supersport 32" for sporting clays
Benelli Supersport 30" for upland birds.


----------



## Z51Coupe (11 mo ago)

Browning Citori O/U for bird hunting
Benelli Super Nova Tactical for when things go bump in the night.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

1200 winchester..40 plus years strong.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty78 (May 20, 2008)

I recently acquired a Benelli M4 law enforcement edition with the factory mag extension. I added a Trijicon RMR and some control upgrades. It’s a fine shotgun…bold …a timeless classic lol


----------



## scott.french3 (12 mo ago)

Browning Citori Field 12 ga and Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon 20 ga.


----------



## Perazzi-man (Oct 14, 2014)

I have owned many shotguns. The best is a Perazzi. Easiest to maintain , easy to shoot and keeps its value.

I have 6 at present and have had 3 others that I sold or traded to get nicer ones.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

I want a Mossberg 940 tactical and they are no where to be found.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

My first and currently only shotgun, i like it a lot...


----------



## sycopupy (8 mo ago)

On the competition side, any Perrazi double barrels and Krieghoff K-80. On the more social side, Beretta 1301 Tactical, or more specifically, a 1301 worked over by Langdon Tactical.


----------



## GearheadExplorer85 (7 mo ago)

Ithaca 37 Deerslayer Police Special


----------



## Grand Omega (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm a bit of a shotgun junky, but here are my top 3 favorites.
Browning Citori Gran Lightning Grade III - 20 gauge
SKB Model 686 2-barrel set - 20 & 28 gauge
Winchester Model 12 - 28 gauge


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

My 1929 Cogswell and Harrison 12 gauge SXS for chasing birddogs thru the grouse woods.


----------



## nosamk (Apr 28, 2014)

Benelli!


----------



## MelloMe (Apr 19, 2017)

Mossberg 500 Shockwave. It packs a punch, but I love it!

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

That's a hard open ended question. I don't believe there is a "One Scatter" for me.

1. Field: Benelli wood SBE3 28" with 1" ported full choke
2. Waterfowl: Franchi Infinity Elite 28" with 1" ported full choke. Only because the SBE3 in the same bronze was 800 more 
3. Less Lethal: 870 20" (Pre-Rem Arms crap)
4. Defense: Beretta 24" with 1" ported IM choke 1301 Comp modified. I am lethal with this scatter gun. If I had to go into battle with a scatter gun, this would the only one I want.


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

Beretta 692. I go clay shooting just about every weekend and had it fitted to me.

The only issue I ever had with mine is the lazy ejection issue. After watching a quick video and replacing the o-rings it's been trouble free ever since.


----------



## Don60 (Dec 6, 2008)

Of the shotguns I have I would say my go to for problems is my REM. 870 Police.
Absolutely without a doubt reliable.


----------



## tbacas (4 mo ago)

I use a Barretta 686 which has served me very well. Wonderful gun.


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

The other day I brought home a beautiful mid 70's 1100 LT-20. No box but absolutely mint condition. Brought it home, opened one of the safes and while creating a spot for it...... sonofabitch....I already had one. LOL. One of the perils of owning almost 50 shotguns.


----------



## unicratt (Sep 10, 2014)

870 for simplicity, M4 for semi and a serbu super shorty for fun. Probably need to add a skeet gun..


----------



## FeloniousTesseract (5 mo ago)

This was fun back in the day.
*Franchi LAW-12*


----------



## toade (Dec 15, 2009)

Browning Citori O/U 32"


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

I always call "shotgun". It's nice to nap while the wife drives. That's my favorite "shotgun."


----------



## bwh21335 (Aug 12, 2019)

Benelli M4


----------



## Umpelehan (2 mo ago)

My favorite shotgun is the KEL-TEC KSG. The gun has a non-standard appearance, slightly similar to the design of the South African Neostead shotgun. The model has excellent characteristics so this sample will become a treasure in the arsenal of every connoisseur of high-quality shooting. I buy weapons in a store with the highest quality firearms, accessories. The KEL-TEC KSG sample differs from other models of a similar type with a non-standard magazine and shutter. Due to the small size and plastic body, the weapon's weight is reduced. Like the M16 rifle, the body of the firearm is made up of two parts; they are fastened with transverse pins.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Almost a year ago, I replaced my very first gun, which was lost in a fire in 1985. I bought it at age 16 in 1980. It was an H&R (Harrington & Richardson) "Topper" 12-gauge single-shot. Break action. Hammer fired. It was really cool to relive / recreate the memory. Too bad we can't post photos. It's gorgeous!

Last month, wifey got me a surprise gift: Mossberg 590 Shockwave in 12-ga. I never expressed any interest in it, but she researched "most fun gun to shoot" and came up with this! I was perplexed and not sure what I would do with it. But, then I researched it and went down the rabbit hole! I've got it all "pimped out," and it is BAD-ASS! It's definitely got that 80s action movie vibe thing going on! Again... sucks we can't post photos of these amazing tools.

I have fired it at the range twice now. It's surprisingly controllable. And it's a TON of fun! It will also become part of my home defense gear.


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

There's a blue million of us who had a Topper as our first shotgun.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

20in Mossberg 500 with a sling, Magpul SGA stock, and 100 rounds of 00


----------



## AS Maaz (9 mo ago)

I hunt with a Benelli Super Black Eagle 2 with rifled barrel for white tail here in IL. Have not missed a shot, and no deer has run more than 20 yards after shot. Love it.


----------



## watch_mafia (29 d ago)

BHP940 said:


> Whether for hunting or skeet/trap shooting, what is your favorite shotgun? I have found my Beretta 690 Field III to be my favorite. It comes to the shoulder easily, excellent pattern, nicely balanced and excellent quality.


 Good choice!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My 1970s Remington 870 Wingmaster, slick as can be action, when I bought it the shop owner replied when I asked to see it "that is just spray paint I think it comes right off" it did come right off with some acetone, it cleaned up very nicely for a $140 shotgun. My 2nd fav was gifted to me, a 1907 Stevens SxS, it had been my (now late) friend George's Dads, he asked me if I would like the gun as he had no more use for it at his age, at the time I just smiled and said yes please  It is tight and in nice condition, everyone needs a double barrel 12ga, it is hanging on our living room wall along with a half dozen other antiques and relics, but it is not a relic and shoots quite well. I am a C&R guy at heart, no tactical shotguns for me.


----------



## AS Maaz (9 mo ago)

Current shotguns owned:
Remington 870 semi auto 12 ga
Remington pump action 12 ga
Benelli SBE 2 12 ga
Benelli 20 ga Ethos

The Benelli's are my favorite, fit like a glove


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

*Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon*


----------



## OotOot (1 mo ago)

Mossburg 500


----------



## PTownTheProphet (9 d ago)

Remington 870 12 gauge. Can't post the gun but can definitely post my girl doing all the legwork!


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Not pretty, but a goodie: Browning Auto5. Not the current one, the original one. Good workaday semiauto. Won’t lie, it’s because it was my Pa’s weapon of choice in Vietnam.


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

jcp123 said:


> Not pretty, but a goodie: Browning Auto5. Not the current one, the original one. Good workaday semiauto. Won’t lie, it’s because it was my Pa’s weapon of choice in Vietnam.


.
Auto 5 and the Model 12. Two of the greatest shotguns ever made.


----------

